# Interesting technique I though the CR group would like to see



## wsmith96 (Jan 29, 2014)

http://www.wired.com/design/2014/01/exposing-photos-hand-blown-glass-bowls/?cid=17754694#slide-id-404791 

Interesting...


----------



## IMG_0001 (Jan 30, 2014)

That is a great idea. Don't know if it had been done before, but I really like the concept. Collodion photos already have lots of 'texture', it must be quite nice on textured surfaces. I'd be quite curious to see the results for real though, as this is the kind of project to which images from the web don't do justice...

Thanks for posting.


----------



## flowers (Jan 30, 2014)

Yes, web sized images don't really do justice to something like that. A great idea! It's not often you come across blown glass that's actually uniquely interesting. Very creative!


----------



## Drizzt321 (Jan 30, 2014)

That's a pretty interesting use application of wet plate collodion. Bravo!


----------

